# Silver King Monark Rocket childs bike age/value?



## KingSized HD (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi, I appreciate any help from fellow CABErs with this. 

A local shop is selling this sweet little childs Silver King Monark Rocket and I'm trying to get an idea of the year made and it's value. It must have been stored in a closet because it's spotless and the paint still shines w/o any rehab work done. It appears totally original. I didn't check the tire size but they're solid non-pneumatic and the overall bike height is probably less than two feet. Model #906, Serial #A0422739

I don't know the childs bike market at all. I know "value" differs from person to person but just trying to get a rough idea what I'd pay for this on a national auction site.

Thanks for whatever info you can offer. 
Pete


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 27, 2015)

Can't help much on fair value or exact year of the model (guessing 1940s to very early 50s). I sure wish all vintage children's trikes and bikes were stored away as carefully as this one was!

Dave


----------



## bricycle (Jul 27, 2015)

That's gotta be worth $300 easy. late 50's


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 27, 2015)

My serial chart says 1948. I'm only seeing about $150. These things have a limited audience and this is a basic model. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for your replies, especially helpful to know the year Shawn. 

I appreciate any more feedback about what people would pay for this one, trying to help out a friend.
Thanks, 
Pete


----------



## detroitbike (Aug 3, 2015)

I agree with Shawn...125-175 even as clean as it is.


----------



## rocket88 (Nov 21, 2015)

Just wondering did you ever buy that childs rocket bike?


----------

